# Tool Talk > Machines >  Wood chipping machine - GIF

## Altair

Wood chipping machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Wood chipper - GIF
Crane wood chipper - GIF and video
Waste wood chipper - GIF
Wood chipper with conical spiral knife - GIF
Wood chipper - video

----------

mwmkravchenko (Feb 10, 2022),

nova_robotics (Feb 9, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

Nah, not dangerous enough. They need to collaborate with these guys:

----------

durrelltn (Feb 12, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Feb 10, 2022),

NortonDommi (Feb 11, 2022)

----------


## batchit

I wonder if will show him tripping over a block of wood and his head goes in and get split open. 000 on speed dial!!

----------


## mlochala

It's all fun and games 'til that wood shoots back out and clunks someone in the head or comes down on those open toes. Not a good place to wear your Sunday School sandals.

----------


## schuylergrace

> It's all fun and games 'til that wood shoots back out and clunks someone in the head or comes down on those open toes. Not a good place to wear your Sunday School sandals.



Well, I'm glad he had on his hearing protection, so he won't be mangled AND deaf.

----------


## hemmjo

He should get some of the Crocs for Work. I am not seeing the Steel Toe version here, maybe they discontinued that model?

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 11, 2022)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

it probably auto lubricates with blood...

----------

cmarlow (Feb 14, 2022)

----------


## meyer77

It's nice to see he is safety conscious! Why would someone build something as dangerous as this, instead of just buying a log splitter?

----------


## dbat74

> Nah, not dangerous enough. They need to collaborate with these guys:



Are U serious. Just another accident looking for a place to happen

----------


## mlochala

> Well, I'm glad he had on his hearing protection, so he won't be mangled AND deaf.



I see several references to the person in the video being a "he", but it looks like a she to me. Notice the hips, upper body shape, and dainty looking ankles (compared to a normal man).

----------


## meyer77

Well if it's a she, she needs to stand a little closer to the razor!

----------


## Hans Pearson

An accident waiting to happen. I watch all these log splitters working on nice straight grained soft wood. We should send them some good old African wood and watch their fancy machines fly apart.

----------

that_other_guy (Feb 12, 2022)

----------


## NortonDommi

These sort of machines were built before so many brain dead were allowed to breed. I am in favour of removing 90% of 'safety signs' and allowing natural selection to accelerate.
Shaving with a straight razor is a fast way to straighten up of a morning.

----------


## odd one

I laugh at you all!!!! When I liven in NH and burned wood pretty much exclusively, I almost built one like that. Speed of use and ease of build were the motivating factors. Then I found a deal I could not pass on a nice splitter. Who knows, I could have been laughing at you all and typing this with just thumbs......but I still want one.

----------

